# General beekeeping > Bee health >  SHB in France.

## Greengage

Alert To Beekeepers in the drôme! Thank you for sharing this message widely!

Veterinary services have informed us of the possible introduction of a small beetle, parasite from the hive. If it proves to be true, the disastrous consequences for French ruchers are expected...

" we were informed in the morning of a suspicion of aethina tumida on a lot of queens imported from Argentina by an alsatian operator. The Ministry of agriculture and food has seized the anses to assess the risk of introduction and spread of the parasite.

The results of this evaluation are expected in early may.

Investigations are being carried out in the departments of drôme, Vaucluse, Ardèche, Loir-ET-Cher and Maine-ET-Loire.

So, in the light of the elements we have today, you can already encourage your beekeepers to be extremely vigilant by not moving any rucher to or from the departments mentioned above. '

You will find on the download link according to the alert message you will be able to stream in PDF format.

https://www.fichier-pdf.fr/2018/04/2...pt67-201704-1/
https://www.facebook.com/cliniquevet...FN219g&fref=nf
Clinique Veterinaire des revols facebook page.

----------


## Thymallus

I think you will find this is "fake news" despite the links.
The country (Argentina) that the queens are supposed to have come from is currently small hive beetle free.

----------


## Greengage

> I think you will find this is "fake news" despite the links.
> The country (Argentina) that the queens are supposed to have come from is currently small hive beetle free.


I also saw it on the Hive Alive site. interesting thanks for the heads up.

----------

